

Programming a GPS watch - kersny
http://renaud.schleck.free.fr/montre_gps.php?lang=en

======
mschuster91
Interesting. What OS is this running? Linux?

~~~
karambahh
It's an embedded platform, running on this
[http://www.futurlec.com/STMicro/STM32F103RET6.shtml](http://www.futurlec.com/STMicro/STM32F103RET6.shtml)
with at most 512kb flash memory The board contains an additional 1MB memory.

It does very "simple" things and does not need an OS per se: if you look at
the source code, it's basically a loop getting GPS pos and dumping them.

For comparison, here is a (incomplete/outdated) list that shows smallest
footprint for a Linux system is here this:
[http://elinux.org/Best_of_Embedded_Linux#Candidates](http://elinux.org/Best_of_Embedded_Linux#Candidates)

In other words: way too small to run any sort of modern day OS....(and it
would be too power-hungry anyway :-) )

~~~
conductor
You _can_ use a small real-time operating system, like FreeRTOS [0] even [1]
for the small MCUs like STM32F103 (which is ARM Cortex-M3).

[0] - [http://www.freertos.org](http://www.freertos.org)

[1] -
[http://www.it.uu.se/edu/course/homepage/pins/vt12/assignment...](http://www.it.uu.se/edu/course/homepage/pins/vt12/assignment1.pdf)

